# ARSON/TERRORISM IS TO BLAME FOR FIRES, NOT " GLOBAL WARMING "...!



## nononono (Sep 16, 2020)

*The three west coast DEMOCRAT CRIMINAL Governors are complicit to the fires *
*their "paid " thugs are lighting....and then blaming the fires on a non existent culprit
called Climate Change/Global Warming....all in an effort to get the Federal Government
to replenish some much needed " Monies " back into their collapsed State Pension
Plans, yes all three west coast States are in deep in the red due to unfunded or underfunded
state pension plans....They are the most toxic item in the States economic portfolio by far...!!!!

Global Warming/Climate Change is a BIG F@#king LIE...!

 These fires were set deliberately and it doesn't even take a first year " Fire Science " individual *
*to figure out what is happening....!


*
*EDUCATE YOURSELF......!*



* 


 Fire as a Weapon in Terrorist Attacks – Combating Terrorism Center at West Point                      
This article is adapted from the author’s testimony on “Protecting the Homeland Against Mumbai-Style Attacks and the Threat from Lashkar-e-Taiba” presented to the U.S. House Committee on Homeland Security’s Subcommittee on Counterterrorism and Intelligence on June 12, 2013. The use of fire for...
ctc.usma.edu                                     


https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/10576100600698477 
https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/10576100903109743 


 Pyro-Terrorism -- The Threat of Arson Induced Forest Fires as a Future Terrorist Weapon of Mass Destruction | Request PDF                      
Request PDF | Pyro-Terrorism -- The Threat of Arson Induced Forest Fires as a Future Terrorist Weapon of Mass Destruction | The United States is at grave risk of a future pyro-terrorist attack. We must define the threat, understand America's vulnerabilities with regard... | Find, read and cite...
www.researchgate.net 


 - ECO-TERRORISM AND LAWLESSNESS ON THE NATIONAL FORESTS          



Center for Homeland Defense and Security                      
www.hsdl.org 

*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2020)

Go rake the forest.


----------



## nononono (Sep 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Go rake the forest.


*Pull your Thumb outta yur ass.....*


----------

